# trek speed concept daily driver?



## jimmieveges (Sep 12, 2020)

just pick up my dream bike 2013 trek speed concept 9.9 complete with electronic shifting last fall . when I first bought it I was gonna use it on Sundays sort of thing but instead turned into a daily driver because love riding bike all the time


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

its sharp, not sure if thats just the picture but the aero bars look a bit wonk.

I assume the flat pedals are temporary?


----------



## jimmieveges (Sep 12, 2020)

jimmieveges said:


> just pick up my dream bike 2013 trek speed concept 9.9 complete with electronic shifting last fall . when I first bought it I was gonna use it on Sundays sort of thing but instead turned into a daily driver because love riding bike all the time
> View attachment 478877


I guess I didn't mention that im a bicycle enthusiast im not a pro rider this is my dream bike always wanted something like this I know the pedals look awkward but I prefer then to the clip on ones


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

"Daily Driver"? Looks more like a "Sunday Time Trial Crush The Competition" bike to me.


----------



## jimmieveges (Sep 12, 2020)

Coolhand said:


> its sharp, not sure if thats just the picture but the aero bars look a bit wonk.
> 
> I assume the flat pedals are temporary?


I forgot to mention that the aero bars are like that because I removed the resting elbow holders on purpose I don't plan on using them for one reason (too hard to ride straight ) and I wanted to reduce weight im thinking of bringing in my bike to trek dealership where I bought bike and have aero bars removed all together


----------



## jimmieveges (Sep 12, 2020)

Princeton_Tiger said:


> "Daily Driver"? Looks more like a "Sunday Time Trial Crush The Competition" bike to me.


lol


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That thing behind the seat, is that where you put your lunch?
Don't go on a 'group' ride with that or your going to be in 'shock'.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

You really need a set of riser bars and some whitewalls on that rig....


----------



## jimmieveges (Sep 12, 2020)

duriel said:


> That thing behind the seat, is that where you put your lunch?
> Don't go on a 'group' ride with that or your going to be in 'shock'.


hey there I usually use bike for commuting not group riding still in the process of setting up bike for that bike drives great


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

TT bikes handle a little sharp, don't take bumps to well, harsh ride. Mainly designed to travel fast in a straight flat smooth road or track. 
Show up at a group ride with that and you will be expected to show what you got, it may not be pretty.
But it is a nice looking bike, I wish I had it for those quarterly KOM attempts. You can take the aero bars off, but that is not going to change what it is.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

jimmieveges said:


> I forgot to mention that the aero bars are like that because I removed the resting elbow holders on purpose I don't plan on using them for one reason (too hard to ride straight ) and I wanted to reduce weight im thinking of bringing in my bike to trek dealership where I bought bike and have aero bars removed all together


Its possible, but you're just making a road bike the hard way. I would encourage you to set up the aerobars, cups and extensions properly first (in a very conservative safe position) and try the bike the way it was designed to be ridden.


----------



## jimmieveges (Sep 12, 2020)

duriel said:


> TT bikes handle a little sharp, don't take bumps to well, harsh ride. Mainly designed to travel fast in a straight flat smooth road or track.
> Show up at a group ride with that and you will be expected to show what you got, it may not be pretty.
> But it is a nice looking bike, I wish I had it for those quarterly KOM attempts. You can take the aero bars off, but that is not going to change what it is.


hi I should of mentioned off the bat that I don't race the bike im on the brakes all the time slowing it down just goes on its own and I usually never go on group rides I just Cruze to where ever I have to go commuting when I first bought I didn't have it in mind to use it as daily driver it just turned out that way and its working great I've travelled across town and back already this season so far and no issues just put air in tires the trek dealership set up bike for me and I recommend only trained mechanics work on bikes like this things like brakes and stem are out of this world tech never seen before so I pay mechanic to look after if any issues come up and regular yearly maintenance


----------



## jimmieveges (Sep 12, 2020)

jimmieveges said:


> hey there I usually use bike for commuting not group riding still in the process of setting up bike for that bike drives great


the carry case behind seat hold a variety of things I found a inner tube in it when I bought bike from dealership I took it out and sealed it with tape keeps the weight in the rear of bike down


----------

